# 

## IZA30

Jakie jest Wasze zdanie nt. temat?

----------


## IZA30

:smile:

----------


## Trociu

Moim zdaniem można sobie podarować. Ja mam i jest ono praktycznie cały czas zasłonięte roletą.
Dodatkowo ściana bez okna daje możliwość jej pełnego zabudowania więc zyskujesz więcej miejsca.

----------


## IZA30

> moim zdaniem można sobie podarować. Ja mam i jest ono praktycznie cały czas zasłonięte roletą.
> Dodatkowo ściana bez okna daje możliwość jej pełnego zabudowania więc zyskujesz więcej miejsca.


tak też własnie uważam ,w bloku w piwnicy nie mam okna PRZETWORY jakos na tym nie tracą

----------


## bowess

Również uważam, że lepiej bez okna. No chyba, że spiżarnia ma jakieś 6m2 lub więcej i tam zasadniczo będzie gotowanie, smażenie i zlewozmywak, a kuchnia tak bardziej na pokaz. To nie jest mój pomysł - z życia przykład podaję.  :big grin: 

Tak, jak pisze *Trociu* - okno kradnie dość dużo miejsca na półki/szafki. Spiżarnia jeżeli jest od którejś zimno-ciemnej strony, to niepotrzebnie otwór dodatkowo wyziębiający, jeżeli od słonecznej, to zdecydowanie lepiej bez okna. Zważywszy na to, jak długo w spiżarni jest zapalone światło, koszt wstawienia okna, żeby w dzień nie korzystać z żarówki, nie zwróci się raczej wcześniej niż za 100 lat.  :smile:

----------


## IZA30

> Również uważam, że lepiej bez okna. No chyba, że spiżarnia ma jakieś 6m2 lub więcej i tam zasadniczo będzie gotowanie, smażenie i zlewozmywak, a kuchnia tak bardziej na pokaz. To nie jest mój pomysł - z życia przykład podaję. 
> 
> Tak, jak pisze *Trociu* - okno kradnie dość dużo miejsca na półki/szafki. Spiżarnia jeżeli jest od którejś zimno-ciemnej strony, to niepotrzebnie otwór dodatkowo wyziębiający, jeżeli od słonecznej, to zdecydowanie lepiej bez okna. Zważywszy na to, jak długo w spiżarni jest zapalone światło, koszt wstawienia okna, żeby w dzień nie korzystać z żarówki, nie zwróci się raczej wcześniej niż za 100 lat.


może podpowiem,ze chodzi o ten projekt:http://pprojekt.pl/projekt89-sielank...9_m,rzuty.html  -  spiżarka nie jest za duża,nie chcę z niej zrezygnować bo jednak sie przyda,ale czy to okno w niej potrzebne,mam wątpliwości...i równiez uważam,ze będzie wiecej miejsca,bo półki można ustawić pod sam sufit...

----------


## IZA30

:wink:

----------


## Magdalena74

Podnoszę temat, bo tez stoje przed takim dylematem. Potrzebne?

----------


## nk

Z jakiego powodu w ogóle rozważasz to okno? Doświetlenie, wychłodzenie? Obie te sprawy można rozwiązać inaczej, a okno nie zabiera miejsca. Byłoby to kolejne okno, przez które może się ktoś włamać... Ja jestem przeciw.

----------


## Magdalena74

Miałam okno w projekcie i zostalo ono zrobione. Teraz naszła mnie refleksja czy jest faktycznie potrzebne. Szukam argumentów za i przeciw.

----------


## nk

> Miałam okno w projekcie i zostalo ono zrobione. Teraz naszła mnie refleksja czy jest faktycznie potrzebne. Szukam argumentów za i przeciw.


Jest to gotowy projekt? Zastanów się jak będzie wyglądała bryła budynku lub konkretna elewacja bez tego okna. Był jakiś cel architekta w umieszczeniu tam okna - albo tradycyjny ("bo w spiżarce daje się okno") albo doświetlenie, albo możliwość wietrzenia. Jak pisałem, dla mnie (funkcjonalnie, kosztowo i strategicznie) osobiście jest więcej problemów z takim oknem niż korzyści.

----------


## Elfir

Niepotrzebne, chyba, że pomieszczenie nie ma innej wentylacji

----------


## sztaja

nie potrzebne, ale wentylacja obowiązkowa

----------


## semiramida

potrzebne!!! bez sensu są dla mnie projekty które nie dają okien pomieszczeniom przyległym do ściany zewnętrznej. Możliwość posiadania okna zewnetrznego to: nie musisz za każdym razem płacic za prąd żeby zobaczyć cokolwiek w tym pomieszczeniu! a więc oszczędność pieniędzy! możliwość wietrzenia! zawsze może sie stłuc jakiś słoik...okno może być wysoko to i tak nie dosiegniesz tam do żadnej półki a półki najblizej okna są najcenniejsze, bo wolisz położyc coś tam, gdzie jest to dobrze widoczne niż w ciemnym kącie... okno nie jest zamiast wentylacji... ale może być w nim listwa aereco... albo chociaż mikrorozszczelnienie...

----------


## baandrzej

Wydaje mi się, że lepiej chyba nawet bez okna. W spiżarni przechowuje się często przetwory, a zaciemnione pomieszczenia są dla nich lepsze  :smile:  Ja mam np. spiżarnię w piwnicy  :smile:  niska temperatura i bez okna

----------


## semiramida

też mam spiżarnie bez okna z wybitą tylko kratką nawiewno-wywiewna. ale ta spiżarnia została wykonana w już zbudowanym domu, na szybko więc chodziło o możliwie mały zakres robót, tam akurat okna nie było. bardziej było potrzebne żeby pomieszczonko zamykało się na klucz! bo wdzięczny prezes okolicznego browaru codziennie podrzucał nam skrzynki piwa w prezencie i to groziło szybkim zgonem obdarowywanego...

----------


## Magdalena74

Wygląd zewnetrzny budynku moim zdaniem, ani nie straci ani nie zyska, jesli to okno bedzie/nie będzie/będzie mniejsze. Spiżarnia jest pomiedzy wiatrolapem, a kuchnią. Nie planuje w niej oczywiście podlogowki, ale problem jest taki że jedna ściana to komin do kozy. Zakładam że w kozie będę palić sporadycznie, ale w sumie tego tak do końca nie wiem, bo a nuz mi sie spodoba. Spizarnia ma około 4 m2 i boje się że będzie sie za bardzo nagrzewać od tego komina, więc ewentualnie oknem mogłabym regulować temp w pomieszczeniu.

----------


## stam222

okno jest niepotrzebne i tylko generuje niepotrzebne koszty

----------


## semiramida

ludzie, po co wam energooszczędne to i śmo, jak nie chcecie oszczędzać energii zmarnowanej na oświetlanie w dzień pomieszczeń którym nie zrobiono okna... okno prądu nie zużywa....

----------


## stam222

> ludzie, po co wam energooszczędne to i śmo, jak nie chcecie oszczędzać energii zmarnowanej na oświetlanie w dzień pomieszczeń którym nie zrobiono okna... okno prądu nie zużywa....


A przelicz sobie ile  zużyje prądu żarówka np. 11W a ile kosztuje zwykłe okno, takie nawet najzwyklejsze z Castoramy? A nadproże, a potem w takiej spiżarni/piwnicy ciepło od słońca a powinno być raczej chłodno itd.

----------


## jacek.zoo

> ludzie, po co wam energooszczędne to i śmo, jak nie chcecie oszczędzać energii zmarnowanej na oświetlanie w dzień pomieszczeń którym nie zrobiono okna... okno prądu nie zużywa....


no, to argument nie do przebicia. ja mam w spizarni zarowke 50w, i zakładając że jest zapalana 10 razy dziennie na 2 min, a licze z duuuuza górka to wychodzi 12gr dziennie, czyli jakies 3,5zł na miesiac. faktycznie, idzie tyle prądu ze to jest miejsce szukania głównych oszczedności. a i jeszcze zarówke trzeba kupic, tez 3zł, ale to na pare lat wystarczy to mozna ja zamortyzowac po 10gr miesiecznie  :smile:

----------


## cezary.pl

Okno w spiżarni niepotrzebne. Tak jak pisali poprzednicy generuje koszty i straty. Dawno temu mieszkałem w domu ze spiżarnią z oknem, ale i tak zamontowałem włącznik krańcowy do włączania oświetlenia po otwarciu drzwi, jak w lodówce. Jakoś mało było tego światła z okna, aby dostrzec dokładnie co na półkach stoi.

Pozdrawiam
Cezary

----------


## semiramida

> no, to argument nie do przebicia.. faktycznie, idzie tyle prądu ze to jest miejsce szukania głównych oszczedności. a i jeszcze zarówke trzeba kupic, tez 3zł, ale to na pare lat wystarczy to mozna ja zamortyzowac po 10gr miesiecznie


jesteś złośliwy. po pierwsze to ty a nie ja napisałeś "główne oszczędności" czyli nie umiesz czytać ze zrozumieniem. koszt zakupu okna nie zwraca sie bezpowrotnie, taksamo jak koszt ozdobnyh poduszek czy alkoholu i czekolady. Ja natomiast cenie sobie brak konieczności szukania pstryczka żeby cokolwiek zobaczyc ponadto w spiżarni z oknem widzę pomimo awarii prądu, pomimo przepalonej nagle żarówki. Można wietrzyć oknem, można tez schładzać skoro ta spiżarnia ma nagrzewać się od kozy...

----------


## firewall

Okno jest niepotrzebne,ale przyjemniej wchodzi sie do pomieszczenia z oknem.Nie muszę zapalać światła za dnia. To samo pytanie mozna zadać czy okno potrzebne jest w łazience? Jak ktoś ma mentalność mieszkańca blokowiska to okno mu nie potrzebne. Osobiście w domu lubię mieć w każdym  pomieszczeniu okno i nie przejmuje się wydumanymi problemami -wyziębianie,zajmowanie miejsca na ścianie etc.
Zawsze mozna zbudować ziemiankę z jednym oknem - to dopiero będzie oszczędność.Komfort? Wątpię.

----------


## semiramida

na pociechę dodam, że okienko może być mniejsze niż te 60x60. w Niemczech widziałam zamontowany, widocznie prawnie nie można było okna, uchylny luksfer. Apeluję chociaż o takie myki...

----------


## kemot_p

W spiżarce okno niepotrzebne, wręcz zbędne. Strata miejsca -  zamiast okna na ścianie można zamontować szafkę, regał na przetwory no i z powodzeniem w takim pomieszczeniu można trzymać produkty, które powinno się "chronić przed działaniem promieni słonecznych", czy zimować warzywa.

----------


## Bracianka

Żeby warzywa przechować zimą, to w tej spiżarce musiałbyś mieć ok. 10 stopni. Raczej wątpię, czy coś takiego uda się uzyskać i czy ktoś CHCE coś takiego uzyskać. 

Mam kotłownię bez okna i drugi raz zrobiłabym choć jedno malutkie pod sufitem, bo denerwujące jest włączanie światła co chwila. Zliczyłam kiedyś sobie, to w ciągu jednego dnia byłam w kotłowni ponad 30 razy: pranie, karma dla psa, słoik, miotła, śrubokręt... W te i z powrotem. Wentylacja mechaniczna niby też tam chodzi, ale to nie to samo, co szybkie otworzenie okna...

----------


## kemot_p

> Żeby warzywa przechować zimą, to w tej spiżarce musiałbyś mieć ok. 10 stopni. Raczej wątpię, czy coś takiego uda się uzyskać i czy ktoś CHCE coś takiego uzyskać.


No ja właśnie o takiej spiżarce pomyślałem i taką w swoim domu planuję, umiejscowioną od północy przy garażu w nieogrzewanej części bryły, właśnie na warzywa, przetwory itp. Jeśli spiżarka na być taka koło kuchni, to rzeczywiście w niej warzyw się nie przechowa...

----------


## stam222

A moja jest zrobiona pod schodami przy kuchni i w projekcie tak jest ale zrobiona jest tak, że posadzka znajduje się na głębokości ław fundamentowych czyli około 1 metra poniżej posadzki w domu. Mała przytulna piwniczka bez okna oczywiście  :wink:   (choć pierwotnie miało być).

----------


## mrugacz

U mnie spiżarnia wypada od południowej strony i przyznam, że planuję nie robić tam okna, bo myślę, że pomieszczenie będzie się tylko od niego nagrzewać :/ Ale będzie wentylacja mechaniczna.

----------


## Elfir

co wy robicie w kotłowniach, że wchodzicie tam co chwilę?

----------


## stam222

Temat chyba nie dotyczy kotłowni  :wink:  .




> co wy robicie w kotłowniach, że wchodzicie tam co chwilę?

----------


## Elfir

odnosiłam się do tekstu Bracianki.

----------


## stam222

No chyba ,że tak OK

----------


## muchenz

> Mam kotłownię bez okna i drugi raz zrobiłabym choć jedno malutkie pod sufitem, bo denerwujące jest włączanie światła co chwila. Zliczyłam kiedyś sobie, to w ciągu jednego dnia byłam w kotłowni ponad 30 razy: pranie, karma dla psa, słoik, miotła, śrubokręt... W te i z powrotem.


Załóż czujnik podczerwieni i po problemie.

----------


## Operator żurawia

Gdybym nie dawał okna to wstawił bym dobry wentylator  :wink:

----------

